# AB Honeyfarm



## arrowwood (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks for the review - they are local enough to me that i had considered making the trip

as for the frames - that is the way don the fat bee man recommends so that they can be repaired without destroying them
i'm new enough that i can't argue the merits either way


----------

